

NextGlass Knows If You'll Love a Beer or Wine by Scanning the Label - dham
http://lifehacker.com/nextglass-knows-if-youll-love-a-beer-or-wine-by-scannin-1660912282

======
jamesfx
Interesting concept, guessing it's based on the same sort of user data as
Amazon "users who liked X, also liked Y" system. Often thought that this would
be a good fit for restaurants. i.e. I like Metallica, I'm 32, I like spicy
food. Will I like this Korean restaurant?

~~~
apvidor
Hi jamesfx4, I've got the answer you're looking for. The technology powering
our recommendations does not use a collaborative filtering approach, such as
Amazon's "users who liked X, also liked Y" solution. The recommendations are
backed by artificial neural networks which have been tweaked to provide the
best results at a personal level.

------
mxer657
Added about two dozen ratings, checked my favorite IPA's and my least favorite
ones. It nailed them with scores. Definitely using this over the weekend.

------
apvidor
This app just makes life easier - rely on your taste buds and personal
experiences, rather than the anecdotal suggestions of "Joe Waiter".

------
poorman
The augmented reality in this app is sickkkk!

